

LocalFlow – Discover your neighborhoods - resca79
http://localflow.biz

======
txutxu
If i need a smartphone for it, sorry, it's not my network.

Take it as a wish-list, I love the idea.

~~~
arunaugustine
Just to brainstorm with you on this, so if not phone, what would it be?
Suppose we could build any hardware, any form factor, with any sort of input
to convey your wishes to it, and any sort of output to feed back the output of
the "eval" loop of it (riffing off REPL) into any of the five senses (yes,
let's include smell to...just for the purposes of an unconstrained
brainstorming), how would you envision that? I have been thinking about a
"hands-free headset" that just talks to you and you talk back. And I wonder
how would "apps" look or function in an ecosystem if the only API available
was to speech-recognition engine and a text to speech engine?

~~~
txutxu
Well, I was just thinking about a laptop/desktop version.

I avoid smartphones (not by economic reasons) but I know I'm a unusual person.

Your hands-free idea sounds interesting!

------
filearts
That would make for a pretty neat integration with Navut[1], a local Montreal-
based startup.

They offer data-driven information about neighborhoods that would be pretty
cool to combine with the people-driven information that LocalFlow produces.

[1] [http://www.navut.com/montreal](http://www.navut.com/montreal)

~~~
resca79
LocaFlow is an app style of Reddit / HN from the point of view of news which
are posted.

~~~
wuliwong
I've actually been working on a website based around a reddit style of
interaction between users and locations. I've focused on the web portion as
I'm a web developer. I've only toyed around with the mobile portion so far. I
wonder if a collaboration would be possible? I only want to broadcast the
landing page on hackernews [http://www.nualt.com/](http://www.nualt.com/) But
I have a fully functional site with maps, user accounts, posts, pictures,
places, etc. Feel free to reach out if you are interested in talking more.
patrick.justin.bradley@gmail.com

Great work. :)

~~~
resca79
Many Thanks for your comment. We're actually focused on ios app improvement,
and to release android and windows mobile version. A future api integration
with your project is a good idea. Thanks

------
yuribit
When's the android version coming out?

~~~
resca79
I think a month is ready.

------
pt
_``It was through the private world of family that the public world of
politics came alive.´´

-Sonia Gandhi-_

This is a first. Never seen a startup quoting from a politician from India
(not related to Mahatma Gandhi) in their landing page :)

------
kclay
Someone finally did this, been thinking about an idea similar to this for
services think angie's list mixed with this. Great work guys, waiting for the
android version to give this a try.

~~~
resca79
Yes, maybe there are many services like this one. But simplicity and non
disclosure of personal data included Facebook Account, Twitter and etc.. are
the main of this project.

Also this is totally focused on the News, rank, votes etc

------
resca79
here the video presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KrWI-3P_is](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KrWI-3P_is)

------
resca79
Hi, I'm the author, happy to answer questions.

~~~
influxed
Downloaded this app with high hopes, but left quite disappointed. Sitting in
Downtown Chicago and UI is completely empty except for one other "New User"

I think you should give more consideration to empty states, in particular for
metro areas not SF (or where ever this currently has active usage) to
encourage new users of your app to generate content. As it is now, I don't
know what I should do or why I should do it.

~~~
resca79
Yes, you're right, I really appreciate your tip. Other apps l usually
generates fake content, and I didn't want to do that.

